# hello from eastern oregon



## hammermill (Jul 31, 2011)

hi all i am ken long and serve as lighting and tech director for the happy canyon night show as part of the pendleton round up.


i have been doing this over 30 yrs

i am also a lisenced pyro tech and supervisary eletrician in the state of oregon.

very happy to have discovered the forum and have learned many things all good 

here is a link to photos of the final product from a couple years ago
Happy Canyon - Indian Pageant and Wild West Show - Photos


----------



## DaveySimps (Jul 31, 2011)

Welcome Ken! Good to have you aboard. Feel free to jump right in and join in on the fun.

~Dave


----------



## Kelite (Aug 3, 2011)

I'm with Davey- welcome to the ControlBooth Ken!

There are many handy features including the WIKI and SEARCH functions. They are your friends!

Nice photos on your attached link Ken, thanks for posting. We look forward to your participation in solving challenges within our unique craft.

Once again, welcome to the ControlBooth!


----------



## Horvath (Aug 4, 2011)

I like Eastern Oregon. Didn't know about the Round Up, I should check that out sometime.


----------



## hammermill (Aug 14, 2011)

well you need to plan well ahead, like a year or more in advance,motel room are hard to find. i spend all my time on the production(1 and 1/2 weeks of vacation time)
my part of the shaw has a crew of 25 plus people in it for sound, lighting,com special effects and pyro busy busy week


----------

